# Recording on Audacity and opening with iTunes



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

I recorded something on audacity and i've clicked "open with" and then iTunes, but when i double click it iTunes opens up but the recordings not there.

I also tried exporting it to mp3 with that Lame thing you have to download but it didn't work.

How can i open my recording with iTunes?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you open it from iTunes? Go to File > Add File To Library.


----------

